# Skyline Insurance for 19 year old.



## Deverdinho (May 24, 2007)

Hey people

Just looking to sell my Toyota MR2 and want to join the Skyline club.

Anyway...

I'm looking to get a GT-R34 or GTR-R34 for my 3rd car.

So whats the deal? I'm 19 years old and turning 20 in August.

I am not a typical boy racer before anyone thinks, I always get praised by everyone how I look after my cars and they are always in mint.
(Even the the MR2 Owners Club members praised me for my mint car and the way I look after it at a young age)

I basically need a quote from anyone if anyone has any idea what the insurance on one is like? or if anyone my age has insurance on a Skyline? I really want my dream car, I did test drive one and the car is just amazing something REALLY something else.

Hope to get some good replys..Hopfully I won't get my fingeres burned by the insurance too much :flame: 

Thanks for your time!

Oh if anyone asks, I paid £1900 for the MR2's insurance.

-D


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

GTR
London
19

Best of luck mate


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would get a few grand put away, was reading yesterday a 21 year old was paying £3400 for a GTS i think, (although they might be the same price from some insurance companies)

but good luck with it mate,

it is a fun car!

Cheers
Dazzler

(Oh and I been seeing most insurance companys wont insure you on it untill your over 25, but there are a few that will!)


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

forget about it mate,,if you want to insure a moded r34gtr with agreed value it,s nearly impossible even when your in your 40,s:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Im 19 with 450bhp r34 BUT its not a GTR. But with a GTR engine :thumbsup: Its not impossible to get insured, its how much you have.

Id go for a gtt for now mate


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Its going to be very very costly mate, I brought my R33 GTR when I was 21, I was paying around the £3000 mark, a R34 GTR for a 19 year old, I wouldn't expect any change from £5000 if your lucky!


----------



## Deverdinho (May 24, 2007)

I'm going to just stay away from the Skyline till I'm 22. I don't want a GTS or a GT-T R34.

I just want the GTR-R34. Enough said about that. I might keep the MR2 for now or get a Mazda RX-7 for the time being.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Did my insurance scare ya mate?


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

yep havnt got a much of a chance of getting a half decent qoute at 19 mate and to be honest it dont change a great deal when you turn 21 am afraid

and i sure enoughcouldnt affored a r34gtr when i was 19 and still cant now lol


----------



## smith_wolves (May 26, 2007)

Lol im also considering leaving the mr2 but not yet but got my eye on the skyline 350gt but waiting to find out how bad it will hit me lol but gtr34 you will not get touched till 25. A gt-t or gt-s will be a minimum of 20/21 and i've been qouted around £2500.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> Did my insurance scare ya mate?


 It scared me.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> It scared me.


lmao Next year scares me lol


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

gtr rgt it,s the same old story yes your right it does depend on how much money you have or want to spend on insurance,but a gtt is not a gtr,yes some may say there the same insurance/they might be right.but the big point about insurance is do you want cheap insurance (YES WE ALL DO) or do you want your car insuring correctly.most people will have there mods listed on there insurance,the problem comes when you spent 10,s of thousands on mods,which when you luck at the cost of the car then add you cost of mods on takes you up to around £100,000.00 that might sound ridiculase but i know a few people on here my self included were that aplies,yes i know i does,nt make the car worth that,but you try to find anyone that will insure a moded r34gtr agreed value at lets say £55,000.00.i know people will say yes mines agreed it says this and that on the policy.but beleave me i know of only one company that will do it at that sort of value,thats because i spent one and a half hours sat in there office with there asseser agreeing a value for my car based on information and evadance presented to them .you can forget about your A PLAN/ADRIAN FLUX/MCE companys the value is to high for them it,s a very specalist market just because it states a figure on your policy that may be a agreed value when you take your policy out on the day which is just to determine a policy price thats a big dirrerance to having a areed value for the policy term.insuring a highly modified r34gtr is ageed value is vertaly impossible and very very expensive,i know only to well i own one:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry nismoman. I only have a mildly tuned GTT. It might not be a GTR but for me its my pride and joy.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

gtr rgt in my eyes you deserve much respect at 19 owning and runing a car such as the one you have:bowdown1: my post was,nt meant as putdown to you or anyone of that age,i was just trying to point out that insurance on r34gtrs moded/agreed value is a nightmare:bawling: if you need any help with regards insurance feel free to pm me i,ve just insured mine again for another year:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you nismoman, I know how it feels, I rang insurance companies for 3 days. I still have 5months to my renewal :chuckle:

I will come and say hello on 3rd of june


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

what i dont understand though, if you have car which is valued at 55K (with the mods, agreed value), it makes it about the same price range as a porsche 911. why are insurance companies being so difficult about it? is it because its modded? what if the driver has a fairly clean license? Im fairly sure porsches get crashed/stolen more often than skylines.

are insurers really that paranoid or are they that pathetic to charge much more for a skyline which isnt actually worth as much as the porsche (thats money, not driving pleaseure)?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Same performance but for less maybe...?

If you got someone spending £90k+ on a new 911 they'll more than likely try and take care of it.

sure, you'll take care of a £55k car - but its still a lot cheaper and still goes from A-B just as fast. Plus most people tune Jap cars, which can affect performance (maybe even safety!), whereas I guess most don't feel the need to tune a 911 (although obviously you can)...

who knows...


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

theres lots of unknows connected with skylines which they dont like,availabilty of parts is a major factor,plus the sva issue plays apart i think,and also the fact that what the skyline represents and the culter of the skyline.ithink these are just a few factors:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

nismoman said:


> gtr rgt it,s the same old story yes your right it does depend on how much money you have or want to spend on insurance,but a gtt is not a gtr,yes some may say there the same insurance/they might be right.but the big point about insurance is do you want cheap insurance (YES WE ALL DO) or do you want your car insuring correctly.most people will have there mods listed on there insurance,the problem comes when you spent 10,s of thousands on mods,which when you luck at the cost of the car then add you cost of mods on takes you up to around £100,000.00 that might sound ridiculase but i know a few people on here my self included were that aplies,yes i know i does,nt make the car worth that,but you try to find anyone that will insure a moded r34gtr agreed value at lets say £55,000.00.i know people will say yes mines agreed it says this and that on the policy.but beleave me i know of only one company that will do it at that sort of value,thats because i spent one and a half hours sat in there office with there asseser agreeing a value for my car based on information and evadance presented to them .you can forget about your A PLAN/ADRIAN FLUX/MCE companys the value is to high for them it,s a very specalist market just because it states a figure on your policy that may be a agreed value when you take your policy out on the day which is just to determine a policy price thats a big dirrerance to having a areed value for the policy term.insuring a highly modified r34gtr is ageed value is vertaly impossible and very very expensive,i know only to well i own one:wavey: NISMOMAN


fantastic reply shaun/sean? met you at the Hull meet and i know full well the cost of insurance.....
i bought my R33 GTR and listed all mods...420BHP worth. wrote it off and then bought another...lol

cost me £10 less than the 1st years insurance before writing one off? (eh????)
mine is now 500bhp ISH and cheaper to insure? i have a good postcode but still???? 

i will admit im with A-Plan and they were spot on when i wrote my last one off! i got £1000 less than it was insured for! and still with them!

ps, good luck at 19 as im 27 and have a very good job etc........


----------

